
Ask HN: What options are there for remote computers *with* graphical display - the_cat_kittles
not sure exactly how to word this, but i find running headless chome and xvfb and the like is cumbersome on servers, i was wondering if there is a service that is more similar to an actual personal computer, with a graphical display etc. i use chrome to track some sites online and its quite awkward trying to do it on a server.
======
wmf
Xvnc?

~~~
the_cat_kittles
ah thank you...

